# FET timings after failed IVF



## Tiggyxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies,

I just wondered if anyone might be able to offer any advice please? We've just sadly had our first failed IVF, so gutted  We got one frostie though, so am looking forward to trying FET soon. I just wondered if anyone might know how long you have to wait to try FET on the NHS? We're at the Bourn Hall Clinic. I remember them saying 3 months and wondered whether this AF from our failed cycle counts as one AF, the next natural cycle AF as number two, then down regulate from day 21 with that AF being number three? That would take us to 3 calendar months exactly, but I'm worried they mean wait 3 natural cycles inbetween then down regulate, which will be more like 4/5 months? 

Sorry to ramble on, we just feel so lost and need some hope of another cycle to cling onto  thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't panic honey, in my NHS experience it was 3 months. I don't have a regular cycle so if I had to wait for 3 periods I would probably be waiting about 10 months!  

My BFN from my fresh cycle was in October/November 2013 (had a withdrawal bleed - though that makes it sound like it was nothing doesnt it) and I started norethisterone (it didn't have to be on a specific cycle day) on the 1st Feb 2014 so then bled and started my DR injections for my medicate FET around valentines day and had transfer on the 26th April. I started my next FET a few days ago.

Good luck honey and try not to worry, for most people it seems to be 3 months from BFN to starting next cycle (either fresh or frozen). I do know some ladies who have gone privately don't have as much of a gap between, but I don't think it's good to give yourself a little break if you can xxxx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

HI tiggy

I'm in New Zealand so on a different system, but we have just had a BFP after a FET, almost exactly 3 months following a BFN from our fresh cycle. I had exactly the same question at the time, wanted to know how quickly we could jump back on the horse. Our doc actually said we could start again straight away but the timing worked out better for us to wait an extra month which I didn't want to do cos I just wanted to try again straight away, but I'm so pleased we waited that one more month. I just felt my body was in much better health by then. I had several acupuncture sessions leading into my FET and was in a great mental space too which I"m sure made a difference. So - from someone who has been there, I'd say three months is fine! 
Good luck x


----------



## Tiggyxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Aw ladies I can't thank you enough, you've put my mind at rest sooo much! I'm so grateful 

Hi Cloudy, thank you so much for sharing your dates with me, that really had helped me to see when we might be able to try again and has really settled my worries! I was feeling so anxious this morning but feel so much better now, thank you lovely xx I'm so sorry to hear about your negative cycles but wishing you so much luck and babydust for your FET coming up, I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you! Big hugs xx

Hi Jojonz, aw that's such brilliant news, huge congratulations on your BFP! I'm so happy for you and you've inspired me so much  that really makes so much sense about allowing your body time to recover and get your mind in the right place again. Acupuncture really sounds wonderful, that's something I'd really love to try this time around! I'm so grateful for your advise and reassurance lovely, thank you so much and huge congratulations again xx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi
I'm at Barts London but prob come under the same PCT as you as Bourn Hall was on the choice list. 
My IVF failed in May and my FET consultation is August. 
They wanted 3 fresh cycles. Not including the IVF failure bleed 
X


----------



## Tiggyxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi MrsBall 

I'm so sorry I've only just seen your lovely reply! Thank you so much for your help  I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN but hope this FET will bring the positive you so deserve! I too have got my nurses appointment at the beginning of August for FET, I think they'd like me to start DR around the middle of September so it sounds very similar to your 3 natural bleeds x thank you so much again x


----------

